# Probably a really simple agility question



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

In our beginning agility class this week, we started teaching the pups about the nose target. We placed a white target maybe 10 feet in front of the dog, the instructor placed a treat on the target, and the object was for the dog to drive towards the target, touch it with his nose, and get the treat. The instructor said she'd like us to work on it this week, and start working towards having the treat in our hand, and marking the nose touch with a click or "yes" and *then* treating for touching the target. 

Well, my husband is out of town all week and I'm here by myself. I'm wondering what's the best way to teach this by myself? 

I could try putting him in a stay and then going to the target to place the treat, but she mentioned we might not want to use stay because they're supposed to be excited and enthusiastic and these young guys might not have the best stay, and we don't want to counter-reinforce the stay by letting them break it. 

I could try just holding him with one hand and placing the treat with the other, but then he wouldn't get to drive forward to the target. 

I could hold him while I place the treat, then walk him away and let him go, but doesn't really seem right either . . . . ?

What would you experienced agility folks do?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You have a GREAT QUESTION!!!! Here's a great video that should help! (and I do NOT suggest putting the food ON the target for more than a time or two. You want to reward the nose touch NOT the dog eating a treat!)





 
I love that video cause she does a great job of shutting up and letting the dog figure it out (I have a big mouth  ) plus the narrative on the video (written) helps explain what she was thinking during the session.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ooh, thanks, good video. The cat was the best part though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We just started agility class last week and had that exercise too- but we were told NOT to put the treat on the target. I'm using a white yogurt lid and can through it several feet away before I give the 'spot' command. BTW, I've nver been the least bit interested in agility but decided to try it since Stosh's herding trainer had total knee replacement surgery and will be out for several weeks. I never thought Stosh would go through the tunnel but he loved it!! He couldn't wait to do it over and over again. I'm surprised at how much he likes it. Guess we'll keep going


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also don't put the treat 'on' the target, UNLESS i am teaching a contact that I want to target..

With that, I use a plastic lid, and start with a treat ON it, as MRL said, maybe a couple times, but then remove the treat, keep getting the dog to 'touch' the target, treat comes from me..

I also teach the dog to "touch" the target with it's foot, and then you can go 'touch' crazy all over your house ))


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Stosh said:


> I never thought Stosh would go through the tunnel but he loved it!! He couldn't wait to do it over and over again.* I'm surprised at how much he likes it. Guess we'll keep going*


And that's how it all begins!!! :wild:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Emoore said:


> I could hold him while I place the treat, then walk him away and let him go, but doesn't really seem right either . . . . ?


You can definitely do that. I'm not an "experienced agility person", I've only taken a few classes with Dena several years ago, but I remember we did teach a "go" command where we would send the dog to the target plate, fairly close at first and then from further distances. 

I'm in flyball classes with Halo and we're to the point of sticking a tennis ball to a piece of velcro on the touch board, which simulates the face of the flyball box. When I'm practicing at home between classes I hold onto her collar with one hand while I place the ball (or else she'll just take it off the board immediately, lol!), drag her back a few feet and then send her to the board. It would be easier if someone restrained her while I placed the ball, but it's certainly doable by myself. Restraining and then releasing her builds drive to the board.


----------

